# peeing in the river / Lemonade from Lemons



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

How about digging a cat hole 3-5' back from the river's edge so you're peeing below the waterline?


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Just pee in a bucket.


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

I second the pee bucket option. You can bring it to your tent/cot when you retire for the night and dump and rinse it easily in the morning. It protects both you and the fragile beaches


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

rsmiller said:


> Just pee in a bucket.


Yet another use for my favorite river accessory


----------



## livin_tll (Apr 2, 2011)

So, what happened?


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Do NOT pee on beaches in the fluctuation zone!


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

livin_tll said:


> So, what happened?


I believe there is speculation that the young woman whose body was found recently MAY have been taking a pee and fell in.

This seems a logical explanation for the circumstances of her loss.

Posted quietly.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

livin_tll said:


> So, what happened?



Nobody know for sure. Its all speculation.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/grand-canyon-disappearance-46188.html


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

They say peeing in the fluctuation zone ends up stinking, and growing algae. Neither of which are desirable. Bucket or bottle....


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

"
They say peeing in the fluctuation zone ends up stinking, and growing algae. Neither of which are desirable. Bucket or bottle...."
As Lhowemt posted, several long time commercial river guides have me the same thing, especially true if the flow is pretty much constant for several days at a time.

I had a plywood floor on my 18 Aire Cat and on most camps would beach it so the front compartment was pretty stable and out in the river water, which made a favorite spot for those who did not want to wade out in the water to let it fly. Only thing I asked was to hit the water not the boat.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> They say peeing in the fluctuation zone ends up stinking, and growing algae. Neither of which are desirable. Bucket or bottle....


 
"They" are correct!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That's two new things I've learned today.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

I use this, packs tiny, and is easy and comfortable to use. I am a women and no accidental leaks. Just empty and rinse it in the morning. Portable Toilets | Uriwell Extendible Flexible Compact Portable Urinal Receptacle


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

My fiancé uses a $.98 pitcher for her pee bucket on our trip in November. It was the most valuable piece of gear she brought with her. It kept her well within her comfort zone and off the beaches at night. So this seconds the idea for the per bucket.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

Empty margarita buckets work well too.


----------



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

My wife buys small plastic buckets you get for kids to play in the sand. She even keeps the little shovel attached to the handle to reminder her she still is a kid.


----------



## joecoolives (Jun 17, 2009)

*coffie containers*

The Little Folgers Plastic Containers With The Screw On Lids Can Be Taken To The Tent And Washed In thE river.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

joecoolives said:


> The Little Folgers Plastic Containers With The Screw On Lids Can Be Taken To The Tent And Washed In thE river.


Red plastic 11.3 oz Folgers containers with snap on lid....muy bueno! I'm too old to be wandering around in the dark with trip hazards, rocks, and swift water. The Folgers container are free (after I drink the coffee), and I have a new one for every trip. After several knee surgeries , my ability to balance & crouch by the waters edge, on slippery rocks isn't what it used to be. I want to obey the rules and protect the resource, so the pee bucket is now a river trip staple.
That Uriwell thingie is interesting, but I don't think I'd want the one with the froggie face. Yikes. Cute for a kid though.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

sounds like everyone else already knew the answers on this one. Funny how after doing this stuff for years you can still learn something!


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

DoubleYouEss said:


> My fiancé uses a $.98 pitcher for her pee bucket on our trip in November. It was the most valuable piece of gear she brought with her. It kept her well within her comfort zone and off the beaches at night. So this seconds the idea for the per bucket.


Yup. The best advice my GF got for our first GC trip was to go to the drugstore and by a cheap juice pitcher. The loop handled one allow a loop strap to be attached.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

11.3 oz? How many do you bring?

100 oz nalgene seems like a safer size to me...


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Guys may want to put a rope on their water jug, if there is any similarity. If you piu the rope on the pee jug, and fumble for a drink at night and accidentally don't feel the rope, take a swig thinking it is water.....


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Dave Frank said:


> 11.3 oz? How many do you bring?
> 
> 100 oz nalgene seems like a safer size to me...


11.3oz of coffee.....not liquid


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

cataraftgirl said:


> 11.3oz of coffee.....not liquid


Funny! We use those for tp holders and groover occupied markers. However I think ours are 2 lb or larger plastic cans. Costco size


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Funny! We use those for tp holders and groover occupied markers. However I think ours are 2 lb or larger plastic cans. Costco size


It's a nice size for use in the tent at night, and it packs easy. I've pondered the next size up, but haven't tried it yet. I'm not a beer drinker, so my needs are different than some folks who need 100 oz. nalgenes . Ok....this thread is getting weird. We're discussing the merits of urine receptacles. Must be time to get on the river.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Recommended label for Pee jars..........


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Pottie training fun*

Here is a video of some guides doing pottie training for the passengers. They use beach bucket sand pails for everyone to pee in at night. Enjoy.
La Pooperia (the groover) project OARS/Dories in Grand Canyon - YouTube


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Kikii*

Are you a pass holder at PCMR? White Pick up? I could swear we met this season. Very good day today. 20+" and empty!!


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

Canada said:


> Are you a pass holder at PCMR? White Pick up? I could swear we met this season. Very good day today. 20+" and empty!!


I have a white pickup, but I only go to Sundance. It is closer.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*You were wearing a colored wig.*

Pretty sure it was you. Can't remember what the day was, but the fact that you were wearing the wig could make it the end of last season.

Anyway, small world.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

kikii875 said:


> Here is a video of some guides doing pottie training for the passengers. They use beach bucket sand pails for everyone to pee in at night. Enjoy.


That's awesome! May as well have fun with it!


----------

